# CD-Image nachträglich ändern



## Slizzzer (4. März 2005)

Moin!

Gibt es ein Tool, mit dem man nachträglich zu einem CD-Image Dateien hinzufügen, bzw. löschen kann? Sollte natürlich Freeware sein.
Tools zum Erstellen gibt es ja reichlich, nur nachträglich bearbeiten geht nicht.

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## michaelwengert (4. März 2005)

Ich kenn UltraISO
 ist aber nur Shareware.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. März 2005)

Unter Linux kannst Du ISOs einfach mounten und drin rumwursten.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (4. März 2005)

Schau dir mal IsoBuster an! Das dürfte deinen Zweck erfüllen.


----------

